# Distance in miles



## softshoe (Jan 20, 2005)

What is the distance in miles between Los ASngeles and Auckland, NZ?


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jan 20, 2005)

Mhm.. and this is an Excel question... how ?


----------



## softshoe (Jan 20, 2005)

If the question is inappropriate please cancel it.


----------



## starl (Jan 20, 2005)

Moved to Lounge.


----------



## Brian from Maui (Jan 20, 2005)

softshoe said:
			
		

> What is the distance in miles between Los ASngeles and Auckland, NZ?



6496 miles / 10454 km


----------



## softshoe (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## starl (Jan 20, 2005)

Nothing wrong with the question itself, softshoe - just where you placed it  -but that's fixed now.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jan 20, 2005)

See: http://www.indo.com/distance/

And I get 6508.    Brian must've been rounding.


----------



## softshoe (Jan 20, 2005)

Either distance quoted is close enough for my needs.  Thanks


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Jan 21, 2005)

'Course, if you want it in furlongs, it's 51968.

Sorry. Very bored, and my brother pointed out a few sites which do the craziest conversions. 

Incidentally, the Motorway (freeway) speed limit in the UK is 188160 furlongs per fortnight. Worth knowing, I think.


----------



## The Tamer (Jan 21, 2005)

softshoe said:
			
		

> What is the distance in miles between Los ASngeles and Auckland, NZ?





			
				Brian from Maui said:
			
		

> 6496 miles





			
				firefytr said:
			
		

> 6508 miles





			
				softshoe said:
			
		

> Either distance quoted is close enough for my needs.  Thanks


In that case, I hope for your passengers sake that the runway is *really* long!  


			
				BristolBilly said:
			
		

> Incidentally, the Motorway (freeway) speed limit in the UK is 188160 furlongs per fortnight. Worth knowing, I think.


Phew! just as well I only wear waist-length leathers then!


----------



## Legacy 12630 (Jan 21, 2005)

The original question is not specific enough to provide an appropriate answer.

To provide such an answer it would be necessary to know (at least) :-
What is the exact, starting location in Los Angeles?
What is the exact, destination location in Auckland?.
Is the distance required the measurement between the two locations of :
- the shortest line, or
- the shortest, available, surface, travelling distance, or
- the normal, commercial, flying distance, or 
- the estimated, calculated difference with reference to latitudes, or
- some other nonsense?

Apart from all that, I can't imagine why the OP needs this information (and doesn't even need it accurately), or why he/she could not have found it via a web search.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jan 21, 2005)

Ponsonby said:
			
		

> The original question is not specific enough to provide an appropriate answer.


...





			
				softshoe said:
			
		

> Either distance quoted is close enough for my needs. Thanks





			
				Ponsonby said:
			
		

> .. I can't imagine why the OP needs this information (and doesn't even need it accurately) ..


Good thing we shouldn't judge.  


			
				Ponsonby said:
			
		

> .. or why he/she could not have found it via a web search.


Everyone needs a little help sometimes.


----------



## Legacy 12630 (Jan 21, 2005)

firefytr said:
			
		

> Ponsonby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh?



			
				firefytr said:
			
		

> Ponsonby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cannot agree - everyone who doesn't know how to search the web probably needs help more than just sometimes.


----------



## praetorian (Jan 22, 2005)

Ponsonby said:
			
		

> .. I can't imagine why the OP needs this information (and doesn't even need it accurately) ..





			
				Firefytr said:
			
		

> Good thing we shouldn't judge.





			
				Ponsonby said:
			
		

> Huh?


So, because _you_ can't imagine why the OP needs this information, then he can't possible need it?

And because he chose to ask for the answer here, he must, of necessity, need "more help than just sometimes"? Why did you feel the need to respond, Ponsonby?

Harry


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Jan 22, 2005)

praetorian said:
			
		

> Ponsonby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Arguing on the Internet is like running in the Special Olympics.  Even if you win, you're still retarded."  _Author unknown_


----------



## Legacy 12630 (Jan 22, 2005)

praetorian said:
			
		

> So, because _you_
> can't imagine why the OP needs this information, then he can't possible need it?



I neither wrote nor inferred such a thing, but it's an interesting possibilty.



			
				praetorian said:
			
		

> And because he chose to ask for the answer here, he must, of necessity, need "more help than just sometimes"?



I can't imagine the pocesses that cause you to suggest this.
What I posted was "...doesn't know how to search the web probably needs help more than just sometimes".

Or to put it a little differently, it is probably more likely help from others is needed due to insufficient effort at self-help.




			
				praetorian said:
			
		

> Why did you feel the need to respond, Ponsonby?
> Harry



Good question - either must have had sod-all else to do (like now) or thought I might be able to irritate a few people (also like now).

Why did you feel the need to respond?


----------



## Legacy 12630 (Jan 22, 2005)

Todd Bardoni said:
			
		

> "Arguing on the Internet is like running in the Special Olympics.  Even if you win, you're still retarded."  _Author unknown_



I can only assume that you have come across that quote very recently.

(What was your event/events ?)


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Jan 22, 2005)

Ponsonby said:
			
		

> Todd Bardoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tazguy37 (Jan 22, 2005)

Too bad the author is unknown.  I'd like to go find him/her and make them feel special with a fist to the nose. :x


----------

